# OpenCL with Radeon HD 2600 XT



## herrbischoff (Jan 5, 2018)

I just got access to an old Mac Pro equipped with a Radeon HD 2600 XT card. I wonder if it is possible to dabble in some very basic OpenCL work with it, given the open source friendliness of AMD with regard to their GPUs. I know it's an old machine so it may entirely not work.

Here's what I did:

Installed lang/clover and devel/clinfo. When running clinfo, the output is quite disappointing:


```
Number of platforms                               1
  Platform Name                                   Clover
  Platform Vendor                                 Mesa
  Platform Version                                OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 17.3.1
  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE
  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd
  Platform Extensions function suffix             MESA

  Platform Name                                   Clover
Number of devices                                 0

NULL platform behavior
  clGetPlatformInfo(NULL, CL_PLATFORM_NAME, ...)  Clover
  clGetDeviceIDs(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL, ...)   Clover
  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [default]            No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CPU)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_GPU)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ACCELERATOR)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CUSTOM)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL)  No devices found in platform

ICD loader properties
  ICD loader Name                                 OpenCL ICD Loader
  ICD loader Vendor                               OCL Icd free software
  ICD loader Version                              2.2.11
  ICD loader Profile                              OpenCL 2.1
```

Does this tell me the card is not supported, the card does not work with OpenCL or do I have to take further steps? Thanks for any and all pointers.


----------



## grin (Jan 10, 2018)

Is your OS version 11.1 ?


----------



## herrbischoff (Jan 10, 2018)

Indeed it is.


----------



## grin (Jan 11, 2018)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/OpenCL

For either Beignet or Clover to work, a graphics card supported by the kernel KMS drivers is needed.
So, I think you need to try
# kldload radeonkms
# clinfo


----------



## herrbischoff (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the hint. Unfortunately this did not work. Same result. The card is just probably too told to be supported. Too bad. I thought of recycling some old hardware. I guess especially with regard to graphics, this is not possible.


----------

